

PRWeek interviews Crowdbooster (YC S10) CEO Ricky Yean - mlinsey
http://community.prweek.com/blogs/firehose/archive/2011/02/13/interview-crowdbooster-ceo-ricky-yean-introduces-this-week-s-quot-how-did-i-ever-live-without-this-thing-quot-tool.aspx

======
sachitgupta
I've been using Crowdbooster for an event we're using, and its awesome to see
how our social media marketing is working. Love it!

------
mkrecny
Ricky is a great guy - good work Ricky!

------
leeskye
who doesn't love Crowdbooster and Ricky Yean?

------
kevingao1
Going places :)

